# Hello, my first post!



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Does any one know why Hygrophila Tropic Sunset is illegal in California. Ever since the first time I saw a picture of it I have been dying to get my hands on some. Is there any possibility of it ever becoming legal again? I wonder if the guys on aqua bid would ship it to me? I hope these questions will not cause too much of a problem. Discussing illegal plants and all is probably a touchy subject. But you know how it is when you see something and you just have to have it!!! I am sure many of you are as obsessed as I am when it comes to beautiful aquatic plants. I am also on the hunt for some good specimens of Ludwigia Glandulosa. Hope they don't make that one illegal too!


75 Gallon Bow front.
Eheim Ecco canister filter
Injected C02
Hamilton retrofit CP lighting.
Massive amount of uncontrolable plant life!
Rainbow fish!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Why? Because no matter how careful you are someone will dump it in a river, stream or some other body of water where it has the capacity of taking over. As to the viability of someone on Aquabid selling it to you, let your conscience be your guide. Do you want to be known as the one that let it get away choking some river causing massive fish deaths and the extinction of an endangered local plant?

BTW, welcome to APC


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Thanks.*

That's all I needed to know. As far as me "being the one that let it get away", that would not happen. I have a conscience! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Opps, sorry, reread my post and it came off a bit gruff.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*That's why I dont like doing business over email*

You can never tell what the tone actually is. I have not really studied the plant or reasons for it being illegal. I just read that it is condidered a noxious weed. I love my planted tank. It is extremely beautiful and it's very relaxing to watch. I need some more red plants! My plants grow like crazy! I can barely keep up with them. It would be great to meet some other people in the planted tank hobby that are in Southern California. I would rather trade plants when I trim my plants instead of taking them to the LFS. They never have healthy plants. So I would love to trade with hobbyists in So Cal. I see that Gomer one of the other moderators is from So. Cal. I am in San Pedro if any one is close.


----------

